# Brewed coffee frustrations



## garydyke1

The majority of my most memorable cups of coffee have been via brewed methods, I think back to the first ever really tasty cup, which I made myself, in a Bodum press-pot. Was also the first time Id ground the beans ....it was a Sumatra from Square-mile (in a bodum blade grinder lol).. I can remember thinking 'wow', this is what Ive been missing...so much depth and complexity, smooth and deep.

Its rare these days a brewed coffee has the same impact, maybe ive become desensitised to good coffee , yes a recent Machacamara via Aeropress was notably yummy but it got me thinking , the majority of my brews are OK, just OK. Ill be honest some days im happy if my v60 isnt bitter, I can forgive the lack of depth, floral tones and sweetness..just please v60 dont be bitter....

I thought immersion methods were less risky than pourover, however recent epic fails with the clever dripper have made me doubt myself....do I even know how to brew coffee at all?... but dont worry the Expobar is there to save the day...ah shit Ive buggered the milk steaming, must be an off day...

Anyway back to topic - What are your top frustrations with brewed coffee?


----------



## MikeHag

Frustrations... oh lordy, where to start?!

I used to get frustrated at not knowing why sometimes it tasted good and sometimes it didn't. Then I got into measuring the brew strength and extraction, which helped explain why, but obviously it didn't provide a cure. My main frustrations now relates to trying to cure it... trying to dialing in the brew for a new batch of beans. It comes down to missing my target. For example, I brew a V60 and then taste & measure it. Let's say it's too strong (TDS too high). So I then need to reduce the strength. Doing that isn't always as simple as I'd like it to be. But frustrating as it is, every time it doesn't work I learn something new and I love that.

You never did post that V60 video, Gary


----------



## garydyke1

Ill do you a deal....you post a v60 video and Ill match you...and also raise to an espresso video including shot prep..I have a new trick up my sleeve...things have moved on for my espresso techniques...hah!

I think v60 is the most frustration inducing method...but the flip-side is it has the potential to the most aromatic and 'high-noted' ...high risk v high reward if you like. Ive wasted a lot of time and beans on that 5 quid piece of plastic!

Aeropress is forgiving and probably the most reliable method for me...I can serve that to a guest without tasting and know it will be pretty good.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Frustrations... oh lordy, where to start?!
> 
> I used to get frustrated at not knowing why sometimes it tasted good and sometimes it didn't. Then I got into measuring the brew strength and extraction, which helped explain why, but obviously it didn't provide a cure. My main frustrations now relates to trying to cure it... trying to dialing in the brew for a new batch of beans. It comes down to missing my target. For example, I brew a V60 and then taste & measure it. Let's say it's too strong (TDS too high). So I then need to reduce the strength. Doing that isn't always as simple as I'd like it to be. But frustrating as it is, every time it doesn't work I learn something new and I love that.
> 
> You never did post that V60 video, Gary


Have you documented the flavour-profile and taste-characteristics of TDS too high & TDS too low ?


----------



## Spazbarista

Fwiw, in my opinion, for pour over filter coffee a low dose and a medium/coarse grind.

What you'll get is piss-weak in comparison to espresso but all the fruitiness will be there without that horrid bitter oxo flavour you get if you put too much coffee in and grind too fine. Sometimes less is more.

As for my brewed frustrations? I've never really understood why people rave about the aero press and I don't like cafetiere coffee much.


----------



## MikeHag

> Have you documented the flavour-profile and taste-characteristics of TDS too high & TDS too low ?


I've made very brief tasting comments in my brew log, and for the most part they are what you'd expect. Occasionally there is an over/under that is surprisingly pleasant, and there are also brews that hit the target but still taste bad... in these cases the brew stats and my log give me more confidence that I ust don't like these beans, rather than it being bad brew technique. Here are a few examples (some AeroPress, some not). I do assess taste independently of the stats:

*Too high*

1.81%: Burnt treacle. More horrible. Suspect overexaction is due to too much turbulence caused by outgassing (which was BIG) and overstirring (this was Monsoon Malabar)

1.64%: Blunt. (A Keynan Peaberry)

1.62%: Unusual taste. Complex,

not unpleasant, good acidity, good body, but a slightly strange taste... slightly grassy. Perhaps defect? (A Mexican)

*Too Low*

1.07%: Need to stir more. Tastes good but not picking out flavours enough. (Yirgacheffe)

0.99%: Heavy and lifeless at first, deep yet somehow flat, but cooling brings out the acidity and maybe dark-skinned fruit (maybe tannins), which improves it. No wow though, and definitely no bloody strawberries!! Slightly wild, earthy. (Sidamo)

1.12%: Good. More acidic than the V60. Heading a little sour, as expected with that TDS, perhaps. (Honduras)

*On Target*

1.25%: Good. Bold but with interesting peaks. Perfect strength and sweetness. Lower dose of this cup & higher TDS, higher extraction % = good (Sidamo)

1.28%: Boring... well... safe. That explains "comforting" in the tasting notes on the bag.(Filter blend, Sumatra & Ethiopia)

1.34%: Very good. Rich and balanced. Good body with hints of acidity and no sourness at all. Moreish. Excellent cup of coffee from Santa Marta Pacamara yet again. Suspect that the good balance of body and acidity in these beans might suit the AeroPress. (Honduras)


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> Fwiw, in my opinion, for pour over filter coffee a low dose and a medium/coarse grind.
> 
> What you'll get is piss-weak in comparison to espresso but all the fruitiness will be there without that horrid bitter oxo flavour you get if you put too much coffee in and grind too fine. Sometimes less is more.
> 
> As for my brewed frustrations? I've never really understood why people rave about the aero press and I don't like cafetiere coffee much.


Really?? That suprises me


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Expobarista said:


> ...
> 
> As for my brewed frustrations? I've never really understood why people rave about the aero press and I don't like cafetiere coffee much.


I'm no 'mystic meg' but I believe the Plunger is coming back into vogue this year. One of the reasons is that livelier coffees shine better in the FP, especially those of a lighter roast. It is also closest to the cupping regime.


----------



## garydyke1

..A simple , reliable , often forgotten method indeed. I need to bring mine out more often


----------



## Spazbarista

I might, of course, just be crap at using a cafetiere!

Its all down to personal taste but I find I either want the taste explosion of an espresso, or something crystal clear and subtle. I know a lot of people enjoy their aero press (which is great as they are relatively inexpensive and complicated) but when I use mine I always wish to myself that I'd filtered it or put it through the machine.

I used to have a Cona vac pot, some years ago, which made the nicest brew, but seemed to require quite a hefty dose, and of course is a little more time consuming to use. I broke it and haven't replaced it, but I have noticed the Harios on Hasbean.


----------



## MikeHag

It might be worth your trying the espro press. Seems to have all the benefits of a frencj press without some of the disadvantages


----------



## Outlaw333

CoffeeMagic said:


> I'm no 'mystic meg' but I believe the Plunger is coming back into vogue this year. One of the reasons is that livelier coffees shine better in the FP, especially those of a lighter roast. It is also closest to the cupping regime.


Funny, I have been using the FP more than ever the last few months and have somewhat re-kindled the love affair! Forcing myself to use a digital probe rather than the lazy approach to temp control has probably helped.

Speaking of coming back into vogue, who else has really got a taste for dark roasted coffee at the moment? I am not ashamed to admit it, It doesn't have to be reserved for robusta based poo-blends!


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Pity you didn't live around here, as I have been doing some trials of dark roasted coffees and there are quite a lot of the paying public like it too. It doesn't have to be bitter either. One roast I did recently went a little further than I wanted - but not oily - and it retained its sweet taste but just had an underlying taste of "dark roast".

I don't want to hijack this thread but just how dark do you like it?


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, without hijacking, that sounds exactly how I have been asking Coffee Compass to roast my South American beans recently. I have found that with certain varieties you can actually go quite far without taking anything from the personality of the bean and instead inhance its natural splender!

Back to the french press, I have discovered a fuller roasted south american that may have previously lacked lustre in the FP, providing it is high quality in the first place will really shine when roasted to say a Full City.

Actually, I wonder if that is why, with the current trend of lighter roasted coffee that south american varieties seem to have fallen out of favour with many coffee drinkers? Most South American soil is very very acidic, which i suppose would be responsible for the high acidity in many of the beans and therefor roasting a little darker is required just to round off the sharp edges. Feel free to disagree, this little epiphany is only something that has popped into my head this moment.


----------



## Spazbarista

Caveat: all this is based on my roast experience and the conclusions I've drawn from it and may be bollocks.

I've found most central and south American beans to favour a light to medium roast in order to preserve the acidic qualities which I love in filter coffee. They seem to be wet-processed which may have something to do with it. I think the roasters who are trying to do something different (not always succesfully in my view) are using these coffees and roasting light.

I'm finding the opposite case is true, it is these beans which are being favoured and the traditional heavy weights like Indonesian which are losing ground. A little glance at Hasbean's offerings show a preponderance of Latin American beans.

Some deep beans need a medium roast to complement them, and some beans just can't take a dark roast and retain any sort of body.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, I totally agree with you on many levels, the relationship a true devotee has with coffee is as complex as the bean itself, I too love acidity in its many forms and have spent years enjoying the whole roast spectrum.

I have often found though that many beans which you may have enjoyed the more organic qualities of a lighter roast, experimenting with different profiles can unlock previously unknown dimentions, some good some not so good. For instance, A certain Peruvian(which I won't name as i have shouted it from the rooftops so much that i am sure you are all bored of it!) I adored and had several bags roasted to around a city, I was then sent a sample of the same but roasted to a full city+ only to discover everything that i loved about the original but soo much more aswell! I am just saying don't be afraid to experiment, even if you love what you started with.

Interesting, Extract seem to be favouring the Central and South Americans aswell, I have to admit i haven't used Hasbean(not that I don't like them, I just tend to seek out smaller more personal organisations)

I promise i am trying to stay on-topic here!


----------



## MikeHag

The absence of certain countries or regions might be due to a few other factors. It can be like wine, as I understand it... environmental conditions mean some years are better than others in a particular region. This affects yield and hence supply, but also quality and hence demand. Also financial factors... E.g. Japan and Germany importers/roasters buy up certain speciality crops wholesale, making them unavailable to other roasters. Maybe we can expect problems with some Central American supplies next year due to this year's flooding.


----------



## Outlaw333

Well said,

That reminds me, Do you know if Hasbean will be buying in any Hacienda La Esmeralda this coming harvest? Its about time I saw what the fuss is all about!


----------



## Spazbarista

I must admit that the preponderance of central American beans does little for me. I find they lack character compared to other regions and are far more anodyne.


----------



## MikeHag

Expobarista said:


> I must admit that the preponderance of central American beans does little for me. I find they lack character compared to other regions and are far more anodyne.


I'm really baffled by this. There are so many different varieties grown in so many different agricultural and environmental conditions that I just find it hard to comment at such a broad level. My all time favourite is a Pacamara from Finca Santa Marta in Honduras. Maybe it is somehow forgiving, but I just consistently find it to deliver incredible peaches, sweet acidity, and creamy body, even from different roasters. But it is impossible for me to compare it with some others, such as El Salvador Finca Argentina, which was very 'zingy', limes (not tart tho)... infact come to think of it I tried three different bags of the El Salvador, each processed a different way and brewed a different way, and they each tasted different. http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/08/processing-methods-blends-part-3.html

Hmm... talking about coffee characteristics is so difficult when we all experience something different.


----------



## Spazbarista

I'm thinking of them in comparison to things like Indonesian, Kenyan, PNG, Harrar and Yirg, really. I had a monthly Hasbean subscription this last year, and iirc all but one were central American. I got very excited when last week a bag of Sidamo plopped through the letterbox, but alas Ive been spoilt by a bag of divine Square Mile 'Guji', and this stuff had nowhere near the subtleties.

But yeah, nothing I say is intended to devalue any of your thoughts, it really is down to taste, and you may be more sensitive to the subtleties between them than me. I must say that if I bought 5 coffees, they would all be from different parts of the world.


----------



## MikeHag

Expobarista said:


> But yeah, nothing I say is intended to devalue any of your thoughts, it really is down to taste, and you may be more sensitive to the subtleties between them than me.


I doubt that... I've destroyed my taste buds with curry and booze!









But you're right, all about preference. I struggle with some coffees from Kenya to be honest. Sometimes I find the acidity to taste somehow artificial. But I'm still a relative noob at tasting.


----------



## Spazbarista

I've not had a decent Kenyan for some time. I'm not sure whether that is because the stuff that is available to me isn't as good as it used to be, or because other coffees that are more readily available these days have blown it out of the water (and I'm thinking here about Yirgacheffe, but I guess you could include some of the better American coffees)

I suppose I'd think it was about 20 years ago that I became quite discerning about coffee, and would actively seek out particular coffees. Now my memory may be deceiving me here, but I really don't recall Ethiopean, and many other coffees like PNG being available (and this was of course pre-internet). If I was to compile a list of what was available it would include Continental (god knows what it was but it was roasted to death), Indonesian (usually Java), Colombian, Kenyan, Costa Rica, and Jamaican.


----------



## Outlaw333

Expobarista said:


> I've not had a decent Kenyan for some time. I'm not sure whether that is because the stuff that is available to me isn't as good as it used to be, or because other coffees that are more readily available these days have blown it out of the water (and I'm thinking here about Yirgacheffe, but I guess you could include some of the better American coffees)


If you want a beautiful Kenyan, give this one a go...

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/kenya-gethumbwini-500g.html


----------



## Spazbarista

I've just been on a trip down memory lane and enjoyed a brief recollection of galloping on horse-back through coffee plantations in Cuba, picking coffee cherries in Nicaragua and Costa Rica, and sampling the wonderful Bolvens coffee in Laos. The amazing thing is just how hard it is to get decent coffee in some of the best areas. In lake Toba, all I could get was Nescafe.


----------



## Outlaw333

The thing with Kenya is, as it says in the write up in the link i just offered, they have been experiencing terrible droughts the past few years, which clearly isn't good for growing coffee. This one seems to have avoided the weather though, and cups heavy on ripe fruits and light on the typical citrus that is synonymous with kenyan coffee, It isn't unlike Yirgacheffe actually..


----------



## Outlaw333

Not as spiced or floral though


----------



## Spazbarista

Well yes, I agree, which is why I mentioned the Yirg. Kenyan Peaberry used to be my reference point for bright fruity coffee, but Yirg and Sidamo just seem a better bet these days. Thanks for that link, I shall give it a go once I've emptied my fridge of the numerous bags that are already in there.


----------



## MikeHag

Expobarista said:


> I've just been on a trip down memory lane and enjoyed a brief recollection of galloping on horse-back through coffee plantations in Cuba, picking coffee cherries in Nicaragua and Costa Rica, and sampling the wonderful Bolvens coffee in Laos. The amazing thing is just how hard it is to get decent coffee in some of the best areas. In lake Toba, all I could get was Nescafe.


Ha! Same problem in Bali... unless you're right in the middle of the coffee farms, the default in restaurants and cafes is "Kopi Bali", an aggregate of naff beans, preground.


----------



## Outlaw333

*GASP* In the fridge??!! What is coffee doing in there? You know if your roastery found out they would stop serving you!

You'll enjoy the Gethumbwini, matter of fact, I might just go and order some now!


----------



## garydyke1

Im in real need of an Ubercosy! A record of my last 4 brews (Kantans) start temp and end temp measured inside the pouring kettle with a food-probe :

1. 94.2c.....82.9c

2. 94.5c.......83.6c

3. 95.1c.......84.9c (tasted the best)

4. 95.5c.......86.6c

All were about 2 mins in pouring time..using 13g coffee for 200g output. If I go any higher to begin with ill scortch the coffee! The last 1min of pouring must be really under-extracting

Mike I beg you!


----------



## MikeHag

I will contact the old ones immediately. In the meantime you could fill up the kettle more... should help reduce temp loss. Bit of an environmental faux pas tho


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> I will contact the old ones immediately. In the meantime you could fill up the kettle more... should help reduce temp loss. Bit of an environmental faux pas tho


I usually fill about 2/3rds. anymore in the kettle and its harder to control the pour.....still need a darn flow restrictor


----------



## jimbow

You could also try warming/pre-heating your kettle before filling it with brew water, if you are not already. Put a small amount of boiling water in first and swirl it around to heat up the pouring kettle.


----------



## garydyke1

jimbow said:


> You could also try warming/pre-heating your kettle before filling it with brew water, if you are not already. Put a small amount of boiling water in first and swirl it around to heat up the pouring kettle.


Already doing this Jim. Doesn't help its quite chilly in the kitchen today

I just tried wrapping a towel partially around the kettle

95.5c.....88.1c - so a definite improvement, the pour took a little longer too.

Id sleep better at night if my finishing temp was 90c or there abouts..OCD


----------



## Outlaw333

HAHAHAHA!! Mike, I just read your blog post on the 'Ubercosy'.. Genious!


----------



## MikeHag

Cheers







The best bit is that it actually works! 2 to 3 degrees of retained heat. More if you use a cloth to block the spout when not pouring.

Gary, here's the plan. Auntie Kate will speak to Hilda about the 2 or 3 I've asked her to make. Hilda (who is in her 80s) is a little nervous about reverse-engineering the modification conducted by my mother which resulted in 'cosy-inversion', and hence will forward her standard cosies from Aberdeen to Sunderland for reworking by Betty. Betty will then be able to despatch a completed Übercosy  directly to you.


----------



## snegger

I reheat the kettle halfway through the pour,only takes 10 secs or so.


----------



## snegger

I reheat the kettle halfway through the pour,only takes 10 secs or so.


----------



## marbeaux

So on a balance of opinion what should be the best brewing time? I aim for 3.5 minutes at the moment which seems OK although I have yet to buy and control the water temperature. However my brews are fairly good these days, hence it's a refinement that I'm really looking for, possibly proper temperature control rather than my present "that should be OK' approach.


----------



## MikeHag

Which brew method?


----------



## marbeaux

Using my two cup Suzuki filter, in other words a pour over!

I prefer that method to my French press.


----------



## MikeHag

Well it's a bit of a balancing act across a few variables, really. You can get away with 2 mins with the right grind. I tend to like 3-4 mins though, with a different grind and slower pour. Ultimately you're aiming for the same strength and extraction with both timescales, so if you increase the time (which will extract more) you need to coarsen the grind (which will extract less) and/or lower the temperature and/or agitate the grinds less during the pour.

Nick Cho of Wrecking Ball Coffee is a fan of long pours... at least 5 mins if I remember rightly. Sorry... can't find a link. But he thinks it makes a better coffee. The thing to watch out for there is the brew water cooling down throughout the pour.


----------



## Earlepap

I'm having trouble keeping temperature up for a slower pour in my Chemex. I don't have a special kettle so have to transfer water bit by bit to a milk steaming jug and then pour - far from ideal. It's fine for a 2-3min 1cup V60 though, and this is where I'm getting best results in pour over at the moment. I feel I've yet to make a truly great Chemex brew yet, which is a shame since people talk of how great it can be. Currently I only use it if I'm making coffee for more than one person, and then am a little embarrassed by the quality of the brew.


----------



## tribs

I am having some frustrations with brews atm.

My brews all seem to have a tea like quality to them. Is this likely to be over extraction?

I was quite happy beforehand, but I have recently changed from a blade grinder to a porlex and its possible I am using hotter brew water. I seem to get more fines with the Porlex, but the blade grinder produced a bit too. I don't have the blade grinder at the moment to compare with.

I am more than happy with my espresso at present, but my currently dialled in bean, although fantastic as espresso is pants in even the smallest amount of milk.

Any suggestions?


----------



## garydyke1

tribs said:


> I am having some frustrations with brews atm.
> 
> My brews all seem to have a *tea like quality* to them. Is this likely to be over extraction?
> 
> I was quite happy beforehand, but I have recently changed from a blade grinder to a porlex and its possible I am using hotter brew water. I seem to get more fines with the Porlex, but the blade grinder produced a bit too. I don't have the blade grinder at the moment to compare with.
> 
> I am more than happy with my espresso at present, but my currently dialled in bean, although fantastic as espresso is pants in even the smallest amount of milk.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you mean too thin/light, or tannin-like mouth-drying?

I find over extraction is like bovril/gravy. verging on bitterness


----------



## jimbow

'Tea-like' can sometimes be a positive adjective when applied to coffee.

Does the coffee taste bitter like really strong, stewed tea or does it taste juicy and bright (almost thirst-quenching) like delicately brewed tea?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs

I am not too sure. The reason I suggested over extraction is it reminds me of over extracted tea, but the usual coffee flavours seem subdued. Maybe this is under extraction. Also it looks darker than usual and a lot more fines / sludge.


----------



## jimbow

Are you getting acidity, just the bitterness or both?

What brew method are you using and what is your recipe and process?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs

strong, stewed tea / juicy and bright. It has varied from brew to brew I think, sometimes I have thought it was actually quite nice, if not what I am used to. At first I was convinced it was the beans, Ethiopian Djimma, which I had read can have an unusual medicinal flavour, but I have tried two other beans since, where I have detected it also. I also have wondered whether this is part of brewed coffee and my palate is only now picking it out.


----------



## tribs

Sorry I am a post behind here. I'd say more acidity than bitterness.

Recipe is 60g/L (15g / 250 ml)

Pre - heat FP and mug

Grind

Boil kettle, wait for drop to 95C (I used to leave it around 30 secs, waiting to drop to 95C measured seems to be shorter)

bloom for 20-30 secs, pour rest of water.

Leave for 2:30.

Pour

I have adjusted grind size and steep time without much noticeable difference.


----------



## jimbow

A combination of using a refractometer and tasting brewed coffee from quality coffee shops really helped me when I was dialling in my palette for brewed coffee. Where about are you - is there a shop nearby serving brewed?

It sounds like you are using a pourover method of some sort. Is it a V60 or a more generic cone?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs

I have just had a sip of the sludge from my last brew









It doesn't seem to be bitter.

I wonder if it could be my water. We have great tasting and very soft water, but I believe the chloramine levels (harder to detect by taste than chlorine) can become quite high at times.


----------



## tribs

I first noticed it in a generic cone (coffeebeanshopltd) so reverted to my French Press and found it there too.


----------



## tribs

I tried again.

Dialled out the Mazzer.

Used spring water

Didn't check temp of water, left around 30 secs.

Used French Press usual brew ratio.

Indian Tiger Stripes Espresso Blend from CoffeeBeanShopLtd

Its actually pretty good, but the tea-ness is still there and I prefer it as an espresso based drink (if a bit awkward to get right).

I guess its either me or the beans.


----------



## garydyke1

I found that my Mazzer produces too many fines for an enjoyable brewed coffee. ''bimodal or trimodal distribution of particle sizes''

http://www.home-barista.com/brewing/grind-comparison-of-ditting-vs-mazzer-t17012.html


----------



## jimbow

The sludge is something I would not have expected when using a paper filter.

I would thoroughly recommend trying a brewed coffee at a decent coffee shop - it really helped me to understand what to aim for. Are there any nearby? Or tell us where you are and might be able to recommend one.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tribs

Jim,

This was with a French Press. Don't get me wrong, I used to be very happy with my brewed coffee. This is a recent development.

Above I have reverted to a known good process, with the only variable being the beans, which is why I am suspecting the beans or a change to my palate.

I have discovered a coffee shop near my office that has been recc'd by Glenn so will try and go there this week.

Gary, one thing I have noticed with the Mazzer is at the coarser settings you tend to get flakes. However the fines are considerably less than I am finding from the Porlex. Out of interest how many clicks would you go to for French Press / Generic dripper?

Thanks

tribs


----------



## MikeHag

I find that weakly extracted coffee can have a weak tea quality, and strongly extracted coffee can have a builders tea quality. Sounds likd the latter for you. Try a coarser grind to reduce the amount of solids extracted.

As Gary says, espresso grinders don't make the best brewed coffee. The fines overextract. But hopefully you can get by. You could also try a second round of filtration thru paper to catch those fines and leave a cleaner cup.


----------



## tribs

Yeah, Mike. Builders tea sounds about right.

I only used the Mazzer to rule out the Porlex, which I am finding throws a lot of fines even at very coarse settings. There were considerably less fines with the Mazzer at a much finer setting. I am leaning towards a property of the beans, they are meant to be an Espresso blend after all and they are fine that way (when you get it right).


----------



## garydyke1

Do you hold the Porlex stable on a table/surface? This will reduce burr wobble and fines.

The Porlex produces less fines the tighter you go, hence my french-press setting is similar to my v60. I dont know in clicks so much as :360 degrees from fully closed +/- 90 degrees according to the particular coffee


----------



## MikeHag

tribs said:


> I am leaning towards a property of the beans


Maybe, but also manual brewing can be tricky to get right and I think very often when something doesn't taste right... especially with the really high quality coffees we're all drinking... it's due to one of the many (soooo many







) parameters under the brewers control. Not saying 'it's your fault'







It just takes time and learning and experience to become aware of, and compensate for, all factors. For example, despite hearing people like James Hoffmann talking about water and it's effect on coffee, I'm just now finding out first hand how huge that effect is, and maybe you are too. Soft water has a very different solvent effect from hard water, and as a result different compounds will end up in your coffee compared with mine, and that means different flavours.

Or maybe it is something else...

I hate coffee.


----------



## tribs

Yes, hold it on table. That said, its not easy to hold totally steady.

That sounds considerably finer than I have been using, so will try that, thanks.


----------



## tribs

MikeHag said:


> I hate coffee.


Haha, yes.

Thankfully, I am very happy with my espresso atm. No doubt that'll change tomorrow though.


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Do you hold the Porlex stable on a table/surface? This will reduce burr wobble and fines.
> 
> The Porlex produces less fines the tighter you go, hence my french-press setting is similar to my v60. I dont know in clicks so much as :360 degrees from fully closed +/- 90 degrees according to the particular coffee


Just checked. 360 is 8 clicks. I have tried 5 - 10, which although quite a large difference in grind size, have not made a huge amount of difference to the results surprisingly.


----------



## tribs

I opened a bag of Colombian from CoffeeBeanShopLtd "Traditional taste with rich chocolate notes". Now this is more like it. There is a little bit of tea there though, but I think this is down to the fines from the Porlex grind. It's not so much the amount of fines but the fineness of them. Is there something wrong with my Porlex do you think?









I should get the blade grinder back tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm struggling to diagnose by latest brew (currently drinking).

Used 18g and 300ml in a 2 cup. Brew lasted about 3-4 minutes.

It doesn't taste sour or bitter but flat and the dominant flavours are roasty notes. This is Bolivian Finca Loayza.

I suspect my grind is too coarse?


----------



## jimbow

Which brewer were you using?


----------



## fatboyslim

jimbow said:


> Which brewer were you using?


Tiamo 2 cup, looks a bit like a Hario but has straight down ridges rather than the swirl ridges of the Hario.

Looking back I think I needed more coffee and a finer grind.


----------



## jimbow

The coffee/water ratio sounds about right. 3 minutes is perhaps a bit short - the finer grind might help.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag

I'm going to apologise for giving the stock answer I'm saying a lot lately... it could well be your water. What are you using? Have you tried Volvic or Highland Spring?


----------

